# where you from? About yourself?



## m-mini (Oct 14, 2010)

Just wondering where all you mini owners live?

We live in the NE part of Ohio.

We have a few cattle, a dog and a mini. We used to have pot belly pigs, but they have passed on over the years.

my girlfriend/wife(we have been together for 13 years, not married,lol) is a nurse.She has never had any large animals until see met me.

My daughter is 2 years old. She is the best thing ever. Our mini's name is Buckeye, but she calls him baby horsey.

Myself, I own a lawn & landscape business. I grew up on a dairy farm.

We support breast cancer research. I lost my mom to it, she was 41. I have had many other family members with it.


----------



## RAPfrosty (Oct 14, 2010)

I haven't been on here in a while since we had to put my one and only mini down in November so I thought this might be a nice post to sort of re-introduce myself.

I'm a junior in college majoring in Elementary and Early Childhood Education. I rode horses almost my whole life and fell in love with minis when I was about 15 or 16. I basically love all animals and work at a small animal veterinary clinic taking care of people's pets. At my family's home (I am currently living in an apartment near school where I'm not allowed to have pets, other than two frogs and some fish




) we have three cats and two turtles. I hope to get another mini (or two) in the near future but am currently focusing my time and money on school. I've really been missing the minis lately though so it's good to be back on here!


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Oct 14, 2010)

HI!!

I'm from Pittsburgh but live in Texas. I'm co-partner with my friend Jane Wagner and we own Field of Dreams Miniature Horses. We have about 30 Minis, all registered AMHR with some double registered AMHA and ASPC.

I have a JRT and a chocolate Lab, plus four guinea pigs. Not married, no kids. I work as a scanner in a mortgage company.

Welcome to the Forum!

Lucy


----------



## SHANA (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi

I live in Quebec, Canada, been here all my life. I live not to far from the US border. I speak french of course but prefer english. I have been married since 2006, have a soon to be 19 month old son named, Noah. I am expecting my 2nd child due in Fenruary 2011. I breed registered arabian and miniature horses. My husband also is a dairy farmer with his father. We have jersey cattle and milk on average 25 head. In the house I have a registered border collie named Shefdale Rusty, 2 cats named Whiskers and Oreo and 4 fish. I currently am not working, was laid off in September from my seasonal job working at a golf course.


----------



## ErikaS. (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi! Welcome. I was born and raised in SoCal, but have spent the last 13 years in Nebraska.I'm married and I have a four year old boy and a six week old girl. On our little acreage, we have three minis,a dozen fainting goats, three dogs, six cats and wayyyy too many roosters.

I used to ride hunter/jumper on my TB gelding, but since having kids I gave that up a sold my big horse. I couldn't stand not having a horse, so I got a mini....then another...then another. They are mostly oversized "My Little Pony"s (I'm revisiting my childhood) but I'm slooowwwly training one to drive and my son rides the others.


----------



## chandab (Oct 15, 2010)

I live in NE Montana, my husband and I raised Red AngusX beef cattle; and the minis are my adventure, he likes them sort of, but doesn't get why I want a horse you don't ride.





I have 10 minis, 2 saddle horses, 1 Hanging Tree cattle dog (although, she still doesn't get working cattle, she just likes to chase), 1-3 house cats (only one likes me, the other two like my husband), and numerous barn cats. My husband has one saddle horse and one red heeler.

I've had horses for over almost 25 years, but only had the minis for the last 5 years.


----------



## LindaL (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi!





I recently moved from Oregon (where I lived for over 42 yrs) to Bradenton, Florida...we drove with our dogs and horses across the country!!!





We currently have 4 horses with us and 3 more soon to be on their way here, 3 dogs and 2 barn cats: Khan, Jet, Gabby, Starfire, Ally, Seq, Dream, Gunner, Stevie, Abby, Sally and Harry....lol

My wife Deb is an OR nurse and we have been married almost 2 yrs now.





I am currently not working outside the home...taking care of farm and house for now...but have been in customer service for MANY years.





I have 2 children...23 yr old daughter Taylor and 22 yr old son Scott...who still live in Oregon (and I miss VERY much!)

I have been a member of this forum since close to its "birth" 11? yrs ago now (the join date on the side near my name is not accurate...lol)


----------



## kaykay (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi There

We are in Ohio too



We are about 35 miles East of Columbus. Come visit us if you are ever out this way!

We have 14 miniatures and shetlands, 3 dogs, 1 barn cat.

I work doing online content writing and am currently mgr of a temporary Halloween store. (I do that every year) But mostly I live eat and breath horses!

My son helps alot with showing and training and hubby helps with the breeding and daily care side.

Kay


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi



I live in Indiana on the farm my grandparents started over 50 years ago.My parents,aunt and uncle,cousin and grandparents all have a home here.Most of us are horse crazy!I have 9 minis,3 big horses that I trail ride,3 dogs,4 cats,2 goats,1 rabbit and fish. I have 2 kids and 1 supportive husband



.I work at a horse barn that works with kids that have special needs,i also clean a few houses and animal sit all of which i can take my kids so it's perfect.


----------



## HGFarm (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi there!

Originally from Kansas, then Arizona and then So Cal, I have lived in central AZ since 1973. I was married to a ranch hand for many years but divorced back in the late 80's. I went to work for a large credit card company in 1989 and have worked in their fraud deptartment for about 14 yrs. now.

I always had big horses (Appaloosas) that we worked on, competed with and bred and then in 1995 got into the Minis quite by accident. And you know what happens then- you can't have just one and that is EXACTLY how it worked, LOL

I sold my last riding horse a few years ago.... it just didnt work out with working full time, the Minis (which I refuse to give up now) and the full sized ones. There is not enough time in the day!

I live on about an acre, so room is limited, but I currently have 10 Minis, a Border Collie, a rescued BC mix, and many Manx cats. I have not remarried but have been with my Other Half Clyde, for 17 yrs now. He likes animals but is not really a 'horse person' so much.


----------



## Sixstardanes (Oct 15, 2010)

Hello from the San Bernardino Mtns of southern California





I'm Rachel & my hubby John & I will be celebrating our 14th anniversary on Halloween.

We show & occassionall breed Great Danes.. tho currently are at our lowest number with 2 but hopefully next year that will change as I hope we'll be blessed with a litter. We haven't had one since 2005.

Our 1 and only mini is Saber a 8yr old 32" stallion (who we've had for 3yrs now) is a therapy animal and goes to hospitals, schools & convelescent hospitals.

He's also new to the R.E.A.D. (Reading Education Assistance Dogs) program and next week will be going to an elementary school to have children read to him.

Saber's "herd" are our Great Danes.

Other then them we have 6 housecats & 2 cockatiels.


----------



## Reble (Oct 15, 2010)

We are from Ontario Canada. Joined LB in January 2006, boy time goes fast already going on 5 years.





We have 6 grand children and Thanksgiving had our first Great Grand son.

We got our first riding horse in 1985 his name was Reble (Quarter x Arab)

We broke him to drive and he was a great babysitter. Our youngest daughter was 1.5 years old when she was up on him and we walked her around with him.

In 1991 we bought our first breeding stock ( Registered Paso Finos ) 1 Stallion and 2 Mares

Their offspring because of their bloodline gave them a wonderful smooth natural gait.

Bought our first unregistered Black Mini in 2001 and bred her out to a unregistered Black Mini Stallion

She had a gorgious black pinto colt, we where hooked.

Sold her and bought our first registered horses from Rod and Heather Hart from Manitoba.

Went up to 18 miniature horses and now came back down to earth with just 10 minis.

Just right for us. AMHA / AMHR / FBR under 34" as of 2010 we have had 18 foals.

our New Stallion Rowdy ( 27.750") Tobiano Homoygous in 2010, has had his first 3 foals.

This is our Retirement Hobby

Nice to see newbies joining. Great Place to learn


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Oct 15, 2010)

Fascinating thread





My husband and I (legally married 23yrs as of this coming Sunday  and had been living together for 11yrs before that ) live in the northern interior of British Columbia, Canada on 236acres of land. We had intentions of farming(we both had a farm upbringing) when we purchased it back in the spring of 2003 but after the price of cattle tanked because of the BSE scare we sold off our cattle and eventually our saddle horses.I've had horses, trained and ridden them since I was 12 years old but the minis are still a new experience that we continue to learn more about daily. We bought our first mini from an auction in 2002 to save her from a poor situation and loved how she was with our 12 year old special needs daughter. When my husbands job disappeared we sold her expecting to have to move out of province to find work. Well, only weeks after she was sold he found a steady job here and we started looking for a registered horse or 2. We did find a horse ...or rather 6 of them lol. We now have 11 minis, down from a high of 14, have bred a few foals but pretty much decided that we prefer training and driving better than breeding so haven't had a foal now in 2 years and don't have any expected for next spring either. Besides the minis we have a neutered male Bullmastiff, Magnum, a spayed female Boston Terrier, Abby, our house cat Roscoe and 2 - 8inch gold fish that are pond fish all summer and tank fish for the winter. We enjoy our pets, wildlife, the peace of living where we do, and spending time with our families, but for me my favorite thing is driving my miniatures.


----------



## CharlesFamily (Oct 15, 2010)

Hello from central Ohio!





We are just west of Columbus in London.

I have had horses all my life. I grew up in 4-H showing my beloved Quarter Horse, Leo and then my solid bred Paint, Rascal. I had always wanted a mini, but my mom said they were useless and I had to wait until I was grown and paying the feed bill myself. 





As soon as I had enough money, I bought my first mini. I was 20. I enjoyed training, breeding and showing for a few years until my husband and I had our first child. I then sold all of the horses and waited a few years and now that our girls are older I have recently rejoined the world of minis. No breeding for us this time around - we have all geldings!

I am a special education preschool teacher and my husband teaches 7th and 8th grade Science. Our girls are now 12 and 8 and will be showing the minis in 4-H this year. We also have a riding horse, but the girls definitely prefer the minis and I am fine with that!

Barbara


----------



## m-mini (Oct 15, 2010)

This is great, I had no idea this many people would reply. It is cool knowing where all you mini owners are from and your history with mini's and your families.


----------



## shorthorsesmt (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi and welcome for North Central Montana,

Well i got into minis recently after my hubby was diagnosed with more than one mental illness, before that i rode my arab x mare, but after talking about it we decided that for our children ( a 7 year old and 1 year old )it would be best if i don't take the risks that riding can pose as there are days when i am the care taker for all my family members and animals. So along came Navajo my now 5 month old mini appy colt and a short while after Clyde my 6 year old driving gelding. I haven't regretted the decision once and absolutely love that my children can be out there with me!


----------



## Deb O. (Oct 16, 2010)

LindaL said:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Moving to Florida is actually moving back for me. I lived in several different parts of the Florida peninsula for over 15 years before moving to Oregon to be with her. I grew up in Kansas where I always had a shetland pony to ride until I was 12 or 13. Shortly after college, I began traveling across the country as a traveling O.R. nurse. It was the best way to get to see the country and ended up settling in Florida. I just loved it there when I arrived it felt like home. Made many friends who were like family to me and truly missed when I went to Oregon to be with my wife. I loved the scenery there and made some wonderful friends there and really enjoyed the family life that I settled into with my wife, her family and our fur children. But of course, it did not take much arm twisting when my wife said she'd like to move to Florida lol. So glad to be back here again.


----------



## Katiean (Oct 16, 2010)

Where am I from or where do I live? Right now I live in Northern Nevada. We are hoping to move to OR next spring/summer. It will be a big change for us.


----------



## Leeana (Oct 16, 2010)

Hello & welcome..

I am born and raised in Green Springs Ohio and have lived here all 22 years of my life. Its in Northwestern Ohio, near Sandusky and about an hour SE of Toledo. I use to own miniature horses however sold most all of them and now raise american shetland ponies. Its my pony passion. We attend shows all over Ohio & Area II and show amhr/aspc. You can find me at a lot of Sales here in Ohio and shows.


----------



## MBennettp (Oct 17, 2010)

We live in central Oklahoma where I was born and raised. I started with shetlands. My great grandfather gave me my first shetland when I was born. My parents sold him when I was about 2 then got me another shetland. I have had horses all my life and shown in quarter horse and arabian shows, barrel raced,done cutting and team penning, worked cattle and general farm chores all my life. My hubby of 32 years and I got our firt minis in 1979. Our entire first herd (stallion and 6 mares) was wiped out during a sudden electrical storm in 1980. We bought and sold horses and ponies for several years and eventually we got down to one horse that I had owned all of her life. She passed away in 1999. I bought a registered mini mare in 2003 to keep her out of a bad situation. I then got another to keep her company.

We are now at 6 minis and a shetland and expecting(hopefully) three foals for 2011.

We don't do much of anything with them except spoil them rotten. The shetland and one mini are currently in training for driving. We never sell one, if they end up ours, it is for life. That would be like selling one of our children.

I am a store support manager for a variety store chain and travel over Oklahoma and Texas.

We are soon to be moving to the farm where my father was born and will be able to really enjoy the horses.


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Oct 17, 2010)

My name is Kim and my husband is Mark. We have two kids, Hilary 22 who just bought her own home and my son Matthew who is going to college to be a computer programmer.

We live in Rochester Washington. Near Olympia. We currently own 7 amha/amhr minis. Since my daughter is leaving,( 10 minutes away!) I want to get down to 4 or 5. Enough to spoil and show! We received our first honor roll buckle last for our stallion last year. The high point of showing for us! My daughter and I are the only ones that show the horses.

I work as a lunch lady in an high school. Keeps me entertained!!! I also paint animal portraits to pay for horse shows.My husband is a computer programmer.

Welcome to the Forum, there are some amazing people her for you to meet!


----------



## Mominis (Oct 17, 2010)

This is really great! I'm learning so much about everyone!

My name is Mimi and I'm from Missouri. I've been officially married to my husband for 13 years, though we've been together for 25 years...no children. We were married after I got back from a working student job (working with jumpers) in Europe. I am a former large horse trainer, having worked with American Saddlebreds, Morgans, Hunter/Jumpers, and Arabians, but got out of the business after my dad passed away several years ago. It was an unbelievably hard time for me. But being without horses was just more than I could deal with, so we ended up back in horses. Minis this time though and just for fun, though I do still give lessons on the big horses for kicks. I'm also a hobby cook and dream one day of opening a vendor business to take to horse shows so I can feed everyone healthy, good tasting stuff and offset the price of showing my own horses.

My husband and I work together in the 'service industry,' which is a fancy way of saying that we work in a bar. I bartend and was recently promoted to Special Events Manager. My husband does a little of everything down there from bartending to playing bouncer to managing. It can be very entertaining and even stressful at times. I also work in choreography as a sideline and work on several shows each year. Most notably, shows that I've worked on have gone national and have been seen in Vegas, Seattle, New York, among other places.

We have two miniautre horses, both geldings. A two year old, who just got his first National Top Five this year at my first nationals and a yearling that we purchased at the Nationals. My coming three year old, Shake, is starting his driving training right now. My yearling is still at his breeders place and will be joining us in November.

Thanks to everyone for sharing your stories! This is a lot of fun!!


----------



## Miniv (Oct 17, 2010)

Katiean said:


> Where am I from or where do I live? Right now I live in Northern Nevada. We are hoping to move to OR next spring/summer. It will be a big change for us.


Katiean, what part of Oregon? The Eastern side of the Cascade Mountains won't be so much of a change, except we may get a little colder with more snow? Summers are dry and up in the 90's.


----------



## anoki (Oct 17, 2010)

Another Ontarionian here, from southwestern Ontario. I currently have 7 AMHR minis, but after over 20 years in them I am working on dispersing my very small breeding herd (and keeping the few that I just can't part with).

I also breed Cardigan Welsh Corgis (currently own 6) and have just started to get into herding with them. To top that off I also have 2 dressage horses, a mixed breed pinto, and a Hannoverian. This all keeps me pretty busy right now, but add into that trying to run my own business-I am a Saddler by trade! Fun and challenging, but also somewhat stressful...





~kathryn


----------



## Miniv (Oct 17, 2010)

My name is Maryann. My husband is Larry, and my 13 year old daughter is Brianna. We live in Oregon on just under 45 acres.

We have had minis since 1990. It didn't take long to start from two minis and mushroom to dozens! We have had as many as 100+ but are now down to about 60 and are continuing to shrink the numbers. When I say "minis", I am counting, AMHA, AMHR, and ASPC. We also have six larger riding horses.

We have other animals as well: Two caged birds, four dogs, three cats, four llamas, one mini donkey, one goat, a bunch of fish.........(and a partridge in a pear tree!)

Larry USED to haul minis, mini donkeys, and ponies for people but the economy has made it very difficult to make even a little bit of money so he's stopped that. Now, he's focused on his other love from college and that is ASTRONOMY. He works part time for our local Observatory in Sales, keeping up their Website, and editing their News Letter.

I'm the MOM.....I keep the farm operating day to day, but I'm also the one who stays home when Larry leaves for an Astronomy "Star Party" (to be a vendor). During the summer, the child enjoys going with him... I'm also doing a bit of writing.........A few articles for grocery money, plus working on a book on the side.......I'm not very disciplined, so it's taking awhile. When not doing the above I volunteer at our local NO KILL Shelter and at my daughter's school.


----------



## sfmini (Oct 17, 2010)

I live on 70 acres in central Ohio, near a town called Centerburg and work in Columbus near Port Columbus for the state of Ohio as a Business Analyst. We have around 25 horses, 20 minis and 5 full sized horses, 7 dogs, 2 birds and 2 cats.

We have had minis for over 25 years now. We are trying to cut back a bit to make the work load easier but so far, haven't been able to sell many.

Our main love is driving in shows and on the nearby rail trails for pleasure.


----------



## Katiean (Oct 17, 2010)

Miniv said:


> Katiean, what part of Oregon? The Eastern side of the Cascade Mountains won't be so much of a change, except we may get a little colder with more snow? Summers are dry and up in the 90's.


Actually we are looking at the Eugene area. I lived just outside of Medford as a kid and I loved it. We are looking to get a few more trees. My sister is buying a house so I can take care of my mother. I just have to fit my life into the mix.


----------



## Davie (Oct 18, 2010)

Hi, from Central Oklahoma as well and have lived here all my life. In fact I was born in Muskogee and get teased about being the Okie from Muskogee (after the CW song). Only time I was out of OK was when ex was stationed in Columbus GA and if I had to move GA is where I would go.

Have 2 grown sons with families of their own, 7 grandchildren (2 of which I inherited but they are still mine) and now I have a wonderful great granddaugher who is just over a year old.

Have 5 acres where I raise miniatures and shetlands, along with 4 house dogs and 4 cats. My other full time job is working for the Federal Government--now what to do in my spare time



, sew and crochet when it is too cold to work outside and I'm the caregiver for my Father.

What a wonderful live--would not change a thing--thank heavens the horses keep me sane


----------



## MistyDakota (Oct 18, 2010)

Hi! I'm from Wisconsin! I currently don't own any minis, so I love coming to this forum to get my mini fix!



I've wanted a mini probably for over 10 years now but I know now isn't the right time for me to get one. Someday though, my dreams will come true of owning one! I just want to make sure I am at a place in my life where I can give him/her all the attention he/she deserves!



Welcome to the forum! I've been coming to the forum for four years or so but just recently registered!


----------

